# breath difficulty after Deadlifts/Squats



## LOKO (Aug 10, 2012)

I still new to weight lifting, one thing I noticed from the beginning was that after doing Deadlifts or Squats I had difficulty breathing, in a couple of ocations it became very hard to breath.

It is not that air isn't getting in, it is more like the air that I breath isn't enough; I noticed my heart beating uncomfortably faster.

Should I worry about this?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

If you arent gasping for breath then you didnt push hard enough on the set


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is this your first time at exercise? Lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

sounds like a normal response to hard exercise to be honest with you, however Im not a doctor so don't just take my word for it


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

You should be feeling ****ed after doing heavy squats and deadlifts, after deadlifts it should feel like your soul has left you


----------



## LOKO (Aug 10, 2012)

oh well, everyone acts like a complete pussy sometimes and it was my time today.


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

It's called squating bro


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of the time after squatting im all light headed and fell like im gonna drop. Think its just a big exercise that takes alot out of you


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

It's normal, don't worry about it, just try to control the breathing, don't try to gulp in as much air as you can. Just stay as calm and focussed as you can and use deep controlled breaths.

And do what I do, find the nearest bench to collapse on


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Same here mate, don't think it really gets easier as you should be constantly pushing yourself.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Take at least two or three deep breaths at top of each rep,hold one on down and exhale all the way up..


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Lifts like these work your cardiovascular system hard too, so if your cv fitness isn't up to scratch you will struggle on these bigger exercises a lot more.

A lot of people stop reps on squats and dead lifts not because their muscles reach failure, but because they are too physically out of breath.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The only imput i have here is that if you use pre-workout stuffs, leave it out on those days...i know it MAY seem a bit backards, but all taking them did for me was make me feel like i was gonna die....

Even a strong coffee ruins squats or deads for me....not so bad if just messing around doing arms or such, but doing big compound movements i noticed a difference!

Good luck!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Now having read some replies, yes you should feel like you have pushed hard.....but having to stop mid training cause yuo can't breath isn't the same as stopping cause you actually failed the movement!!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

After a heavy set of deads or squats I usually slump over the bar for a bit while getting my breath back. If you're not gasping for air and seeing spots feeling like you're going to pass out, you didn't push hard enough lol

Personally I love the feeling.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

It's even worse when you're asthmatic, I prob look like a right pillock puffing on my pump before and after


----------

